
Organizing your Email into Folders is a Waste of Time - admp
http://blog.gaborcselle.com/2011/05/organizing-your-email-into-folders-is.html
======
ColinWright
Not having my emails in folders would make it impossible to skim an email
"conversation" prior to picking up after 3 months. It would be impossible to
archive a project and send it to people.

Foldering has its uses. Search has its uses. I do both.

What is this current fad for telling me how I _must_ do things. I'm an
individual, and I have strengths and weaknesses. My strengths don't match
yours - don't make me work the way you think I ought.

And _get off my lawn!_

------
leviathant
I've got filters set up to organize in Outlook by Category, and manually flag
items based on priority. I've found that cross-referencing For Follow Up flags
by Category is the best way to keep emails from falling through the cracks.
For everything else, there's Xobni.

I only use folders for stuff like serve emails.

For my personal mail, I'm generally happy with my options in Gmail.

